# Shoe recommendation for a narrow foot?



## roark (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm looking for a shoe to be used for both road and MTB. I've got a pretty narrow foot (for skiing Langes work well for me). Went to the local shop and couldn't find anything in their limited selection (mostly Pearl Izumi) - I had to crank down the straps so much I get a stabbing feeling in the top of my foot. Any brands that run narrow? Anything else I should be looking for?

Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

roark said:


> I'm looking for a shoe to be used for both road and MTB. I've got a pretty narrow foot (for skiing Langes work well for me). Went to the local shop and couldn't find anything in their limited selection (mostly Pearl Izumi) - I had to crank down the straps so much I get a stabbing feeling in the top of my foot. Any brands that run narrow? Anything else I should be looking for?
> 
> Thanks.



I just bought a pair of Nike Medoras on eBay for $45. Both Nike and Adidas sneakers fit my narrow foot the best so I took a chance on the Medoras. Kind of an ugly shoe, but they fit perfect. The tread is not that aggressive so it probably would be reasonable for road riding too. This was the seller and he has them from time to time:

http://myworld.ebay.com/morevalue

Hope this helps.


----------



## marcski (Jun 9, 2008)

Its hard to buy biking shoes online...without first being able to try on the model at a LBS.  However, personally, I find it harder to shell out retail prices and hence, I've returned a few pairs of biking shoes that don't really fit me well.   

I've had the same mtn shoes for at least 7 years..They are literally falling apart...but still going....until I find a comfy pair at a reasonable price.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Any luck?


----------



## roark (Jun 20, 2008)

Got a pair of Cannondale (Diadora) XCE3100. I'm happy with them so far (gotten all of 2 rides in). Not super narrow, but seem to fit well. Comfortable enough that I was hanging out on the sofa in them for a couple hours after the ride. Also was able to find them in half sizes online.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 21, 2008)

Specialized makes narrow width shoes in the 125.00 range. They are specified as "narrow' or "a" on the box, yes they are indeed narrow, two narrow for my 98mm foot.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Marc (Jun 27, 2008)

Shoe required for a narrow foot: a narrow shoe.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> Shoe required for a narrow foot: a narrow shoe.



I'm confused, what if I have a wide foot?


----------

